# Show us your Pup, or Cat, or pet ???



## fender66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Think it might be time to do this again since it's winter and most of us aren't on the water. We always get good participation and I love all the great photos.

I'll start.

This is me and my Lilypad, or Lily for short. She'll be a year old on Feb 15th. I'll probably have a golden for the rest of my life. They are so emotional.
(I'm the one with my tongue NOT hanging out)


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's Kodiak... just turned 5 years in Dec


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

My Boston Terrier, Sophia Petrillo, that I lost in 2011. She was 5 and I miss her terribly.



My French Bulldog, Loretta Lynn. She just turned 1 a few months ago.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 9, 2013)

Mazie, 1.5 year old choc lab.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jan 9, 2013)

My fishing partner. Almost never leave home without her because she want let me LOL

















Several of her pictures are on KVD's 2012 boat and on his upcoming 2013 boat!


----------



## Rjennings (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres a pic of my two mutts, Tilly is a red nose pit bull and annie is a yorki pom..Tilly was abandoned at the vets office where my daughter works and had been in a car accident with another pup and they were both brought in in bad shape, Tilly had a severe leg injury, and the other pup had severe injuries to her feet. I made the mistake of going down to see Tilly two days before the vet turned her over to the local pound, with her bad leg, she would have been put down right away im sure, i couldnt let that happen to her!I told Matt, the vet, if he would take her leg off and give her her first series of shots, i would give her a home. I will admit, i was skeptical about taking in a pit bull with all the horror stories the media produces about them being a "vicious breed"...thats a load of crap! Shes a great dog and lets the lil one boss her around. There are no bad dogs, just bad owners!!
Annies mother died at birth and the lady that owned the pups bottle fed them everyday, she is spoiled rotten and my wife has alot to do with that.


----------



## Rjennings (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres a pic of Tilly behind bars two days before her death sentence. Now how could i say no to such a pretty face??


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 9, 2013)

Rjennings said:


> Heres a pic of Tilly behind bars two days before her death sentence. Now how could i say no to such a pretty face??


Good save. =D>


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> My fishing partner. Almost never leave home without her because she want let me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What kind of breed is she???


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

Aussie Shepherd? I had one as a teen.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jan 9, 2013)

russ010 said:


> tnriverluver said:
> 
> 
> > My fishing partner. Almost never leave home without her because she want let me LOL
> ...


Austrailian Shepherd. Very smart, very very energetic breed!!! She has been boating from 3 months old. About 1 1/2 now. Absolutely loves being in the boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnriverluver (Jan 9, 2013)

She is very well behaved in the boat and usually just lays around and watches nature. Likes to lick the fish after I catch them. Only once when she was about 4 months old has she ever jumped out of the boat. Water was about 40 degrees that day. She has never done that again LOL


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is my yellow lab he was 9 months old in this photo. He will turn one tomorrow.


----------



## ecirb_88 (Jan 9, 2013)

this is cupcake!! im pretty sure i talk to her more than any human being haha!


----------



## dispo (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my buddy Camp, He is going on a year and a half 






This is Roxy she is around 6 years old now 






Love my dogs!


----------



## River (Jan 10, 2013)

My Girls. Lucy and Pepper. 20 month old sisters.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh I love my dogs (AMERICAN BULLDOGS).

Featured is Dale (The Daddy), Kazia (The Mommy), Engrish (Eng), Trinity (Trin), and Bourbon (Booger). I own all of them except Booger she is one of my pups but she was adopted by my daughter and future son in-law. 

Lets start from the beginning.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 10, 2013)

Heres the whole gang


----------



## fender66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang I'm glad I started this again. I think I love your dogs as much as I love you guys.

Thanks for sharing.

Dispo...that's a great photo of Camp. Love it. How did you go about training her to be a bird dog?


----------



## bigwave (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are my two....The lab is Sir Herchal Big Boy Blue...aka Hershey, and my other one is a mutt 1/2 sheppard-half-pit Ms Stormy Diggs.......she is two, Hershey is 13......love my old boy. The mutt is a rescue and I love her too.


----------



## dispo (Jan 10, 2013)

fender66 said:


> Dang I'm glad I started this again. I think I love your dogs as much as I love you guys.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Dispo...that's a great photo of Camp. Love it. How did you go about training her to be a bird dog?



In reality its just in his blood I can tell he was bred for it. I searched for a chocolate lab for a few months and didnt see any for sale, my girlfriend insisted we go check the pound and I was totally against it. We saw lots of black labs we went to the very last set of kennels and I saw him and boy was he excited to see me. She didnt see him and the girl that showed us the dogs wasnt very sociable she basically just walked us through. So she was walking us back up front and I said hey im not ready to go gotta check this pup out. He didnt want to do anything other than retrieve a ball. We took him home that day and I knew he was gonna be a good hunter. I worked with him a little bit as a puppy but I honestly havent done as much with him as I should. The very first time I took him to the water we were just sitting there and some canadiens came flying about 15 yrds above us honkin and he looked up and just stared at them like he had been watching birds his whole life. He is still learning, this season was his first to hunt and he hasnt missed a bird yet even found a few lost ones. This past weekend he made 2 50-60yrd retrieves all in the water and I was definitely excited to see him ready to go right afterwards..I was planning on getting those birds from the opposite bank when we left the hunt.







I think he was 11 weeks when we got him...here is one from when he was a pup (still is lol)


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 10, 2013)

This is our seven year old Jack Russell, (Jake). He was the runt of the litter, but he has the heart of a lion. Most little dogs suffer from little dog syndrome. He is not one of them. He is the real deal. A loving, smart cute dog. But he is a very smart witty guard dog. He has sensed an attack from a much bigger dog, and just as the bigger dog started to attack my wife, he had already positioned himself not only between my wife and the other dog, but also by the other dog's neck. As the other dog started toward my wife, Jake had already grabbed the dog by the throat and held on until the bigger dog backed off and stumbled away.
Another time, my wife's nephew was showing my wife a wrestling move he had learned. Jake made made a stern growl as he started to put my wife in a head lock. By the time he had it in place, and without further warning, Jake jumped up, and grabbed him in his side just above his belt line. Normally he heads for the privates. 
Another time, the same nephew had his Pit bull, and we had Jake over at another family member for a doggy day out. The pit bull (Harlem) who has always been well behaved around people and other dogs was playing with Jake. Harlem's attitude changed for some reason, and he started charging people and head butting. He was met by Jake who snapped at his hind leg first, then Jake started biting his face and jaw. He would bite, then back off quickly, only to come back and bite Harlem again. Eventually my wife's nephew got control of his dog, but not before Jake left him bleeding. We were shocked, to find, as quickly as it had happend, it was over, and our cute little dog was back to licking every ones face again. I have had many dogs in my life, but Jake is the first one, I actually look up too. In some ways he is my little hero. But he still looks like a little football. I don't advise kicking him, but he still looks the part. LOL. He is one of the most loyal and loving dogs I have ever had.


----------



## Tusker (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my dog Sid. I saved him from a pound that was closing and euthanizing all the animals. I apologize for the glass in the pic but, it's one of my favorite pictures.  Notice the torn trash bag in my jeep and the I didn't do it look.


----------



## Jmox (Jan 10, 2013)

I have four dogs cause i love to hunt with dogs. I have two black labs a beagle and a black and tan coon hound. They all love to hunt and i love training them to do it. Hunting just isnt the same without them. Drake is the oldest black lab. Duke is the coon hou nd buck is the beagle and kota is the pup.


----------



## 3dees (Jan 11, 2013)

my soon to be four year old Lab, Jammer. loves the frisbee.


----------



## mikejames (Jan 11, 2013)

My Boxer, Yasmin. She is definitely my baby.


----------



## Stickicker (Jan 11, 2013)

This is Yona. She was my 11yr old sons Christmas surprise. She is just over 7 wks old here.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 4, 2013)

To bring this thread back. As you may or may not know, my last posting on this thread was of my Jack Russel "Jake", back on Jan 10th. One month later he passed away from complications to anesthesia while getting a routine teeth cleaning. 

We adopted a little guy from the humane society. We needed to get our minds off Jake's passing, and this little guy needed a loving home. He is a 11 month old Rat terrier we named "Reggie" who spent his first 8 months of life in shelters. He is a great little dog with a lot of love, but when we first got him, he was not sure about anything including us having never been in a home. He is now house trained, well socialized with other animals, playful, healthy, and is just a nice new addition to the family. He is a great little hunter. In the first picture, he has chased down and cornered the vicious caterpillar. lol


----------



## bulldog (Jun 5, 2013)

These are my kids/fur babies/monsters. Hazel is the big one. She is a 5 year old 90 lb American Bulldog. Stella is the small one. She is a 25-30 pound Frenchton. She's a mix between a Boston Terrier and a French Bulldog. Together they keep me happier than anything in the world. Hazel is fiercely protective of my wife and myself and people in general are scared of her because of the reputation bully breeds have but she is a lover and will go out of her way to make friends. Stella is a fat little turd that is absolutely spoiled rotten but she is a savage when it comes to squirrels or moles. She will put her life on the line is a split second for my wife and is pound for pound the badass of the family. She is the friendliest dog I have ever had and would jump in the car of a stranger if she had the chance.


----------



## bgeddes (Jun 5, 2013)

One dog is a St. Bernard / Bernese Mtn. Dog Mix - The other is a full Saint pup, turn 11 months on the 1st of June. Probably somewhere between 125-135 pounds.


----------



## andrax (Jun 7, 2013)

This is Leila, our 4 year old weimaraner. She's crazy


----------

